
Show HN: “Intro to Bluetooth Low Energy” book - mafaneh
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KTDG6KG
======
mafaneh
You could also learn more about the book here:
[https://www.novelbits.io/introduction-to-bluetooth-low-
energ...](https://www.novelbits.io/introduction-to-bluetooth-low-energy-book)

